# Voom box



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

I bid on a Voom box on eBay from a seller who's in Houston. I'm hoping he can drive it over to my house or I can pick it up. I installed some rabbit ears in the attic and I'm hoping to pick up digital off-air with it.

(don't laugh at my rabbit ears - they actually work very well in the attic. at night I can usually pick up FOX 7 from Dallas via DX. it's pretty cool)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not activated box wiil not works - just check Voom forums by yourself.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Uh mike, Does your local FOX affiliate in Houston (Fox 26) have an HD service you can use?


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

music beans, yes, of course, it's KRIV, FOX O&O. But that's not the point. DX is picking up distant signals. At night I usually get FOX 7 on analog. It's cool to try to tune the distant signals.

I don't have HD though, I just want to get off air ATSC.

I've gotten the Voom box and it's awesome. I have some generic cheap rabbit ears in the attic and it picks up pretty much everything up in NW Houston (1960/249). I've got it hooked up in the office room for now to an old tv via RF and it blasts out such a clean ch 4 RF signal there are no sparklies etc. I can get all my locals 100% crystal clear compared to analog which would have little wavy lines and snow on it.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Mike Richardson said:


> at night I can usually pick up FOX 7 from Dallas via DX. it's pretty cool)


I Think you mean Fox 7 from Austin mate  In big D, it's Fox 4.

I also got a Voom box cheap on ebay and I love it. I've got a nice Terk indoor directional antenna aimed at Cedar Hill from my apt. just north of downtown D. I have not tried any DX'in with it yet.


----------

